# Perpetual, Chronic Swim Bladder Disease with Goldfish?



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

One of my fancy goldies, a Calico Fantail, seems to have swim bladder disease almost from the day we got him -- he has exhibited upside down swimming, horrible listing and abnormal swimming behavior in general for months now. It was originally suggested to me that this was indeed swim bladder disease, and that I should feed frozen cooked peas. We did, and he seemed to respond better. 

But, it seems every time there is a period between pea feedings (which we have been doing kind of regularly for all the goldies in our tank to supplement their flake diet) the Calico goes back to the weird swimming, with listing, rising to the surface of the water rapidly, disoriented movements and semi-upside down floating...still, he has not died and shows no signs of going down that road, and as I said, this has been going on for many, many months (almost a year now actually). 

Is there such a thing as a fish having "chronic swim bladder disease" where it simply won't go away? He looks better, admittingly, after feeding peas, but it doesn't seem to last -- is this a somewhat common thing, and what can I do about it?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

This can happen to some fish such as gold fish. Just keep feeding him peas.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> This can happen to some fish such as gold fish. Just keep feeding him peas.


Thank you, 'Dog.

When you say "this can happen"...do you mean what appears to be "chronic" swim bladder problems? Does it ever get better?


----------

